# Repair 7 yr. old fridge or buy new.



## Joyce (Nov 27, 2010)

Our freezer is acting strange. The temp is way up and today it shut off and then restarted. I can't decide to call the repair guy or buy new. It cost us $700 7 years ago. I'm guessing it will be about $200 to repair if it can be, and with today's servicing charges I am not sure it is worth it. They charge $80 to knock on the door. Any thoughts?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2010)

We fixed our 9-year-old refrigerator, and it cost us around $250.  It was doing the same thing, if I remember right.  It was some part that was causing our freezer to stop running and the thermostat to click constantly.  The icemaker was going to cost another $300 to fix, so I told the guy I didn't care about the icemaker, just fix the other thing.  I am glad we didn't pay more money for that darned ice maker.  

I should have purchased a new refrigerator and will next time something breaks.  I want a french door one next time.  I am sick of side-by-sides.  I don't like the idea of throwing away things that are perfectly good, but manufacturers don't care about making things that last.  I consider it their fault.  My old Whirlpool worked for 16 years without a problem.  This one is 9 1/2 years old and has had two icemakers and now this part, and the icemaker no longer works.  It's a piece of crap.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 27, 2010)

Get an unit which gets the TAX REBATE. 

Besides, I know how to replace that switch to turn the deposit cycle on/off and I would still get a new refrigerator for my house. I learned this after the first of several replaced switches - _your refrig is starting to go _(bad).


----------



## london (Nov 27, 2010)

*Fridge Repair or Replace*

We also had a 7 year old fridge that went bad, would not keep freezer items frozen, and then the refridge part would not stay cold. The unit would fluctuate on and off for, and I would unplug the fridge and plug back in so the circuit board would reset the system. This went on for about 4 weeks.

Called the repairman.

Turned out to the be the circuit board, and that cost around $250 to repair. We went ahead and had it repaired.

Has been working fine for the last 6 months, and I hope it goes for another 7 years.

Our last fridge last about 25 years.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 27, 2010)

Al Gore says to buy. New one.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 27, 2010)

london said:


> We also had a 7 year old fridge that went bad, would not keep freezer items frozen, and then the refridge part would not stay cold. The unit would fluctuate on and off for, and I would unplug the fridge and plug back in so the circuit board would reset the system. This went on for about 4 weeks.
> 
> Called the repairman.
> 
> ...



We had the same problem with our fridge. I hated throwing away so much food. I went shopping online for a new one but DH said to call the repairman to see what he says first. Repairman fixed it and said it was a common problem. It's been working ok since. I do know my energy efficiency expert colleagues recommend replacing a fridge more than 7 years old to save energy/costs. It's such a major investment that people (like us) prefer to postpone making that purchase to spend it on funner things like travel!


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 27, 2010)

We just replaced a 10 year old last month, but that was based on cost of repair.  Went on the Friday before a long weekend.  It was completely unexpected, and we had just blown the rainy day fund on a new sofa the week before  

If you are at all handy, check a few simple things yourself.  A good place to start is "The Family Handyman" magazine's web site.  They ran a series about simple appliance repair a few months back, and give step by step checks you can do.  

None of those simple repairs applied to us, so I did call the repair guy, and paid him $100 to tell us that the compressor was gone.  Replacement would be $800 p&l.  At that price, a new one made sense.  $800 vs $1100 for a new one.  

Note that our 10 year old wasn't that much less efficient than the new one we bought.  Based on current electricity prices, it will take about 20 years to recover the extra investment in a new one.

We liked the old one better as well - we replaced with the same brand and quality level, but they have been cheaping out.  The crisper drawers no longer have wheels and the drawers pop out easily.  The freezer is narrower but deeper - things are harder to find.

Good luck with this!


----------



## tompalm (Nov 27, 2010)

It depends on the manufacturer.  We had a Kenmore, but really turned out to be a Frigidaire and a piece of junk that broke four times in four years.  The first three were on warranty, but we got rid of it after four years and got a Whirlpool.  

I would say junk any seven year old and get a new one.  Do not get something with a high end electronic system to it.  If there is a power surge, it will go out.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Kenmore's not bad but...*



tompalm said:


> It depends on the manufacturer.  We had a Kenmore, but really turned out to be a Frigidaire and a piece of junk that broke four times in four years.  The first three were on warranty, but we got rid of it after four years and got a Whirlpool.
> 
> I would say junk any seven year old and get a new one.  Do not get something with a high end electronic system to it.  If there is a power surge, it will go out.



Watch out about talking badly about my Kenmore products.  

I have 2 Kenmore refrigerators, a Kenmore stove, a Kenmore washer and dryer, and a Kenmore microve and dishwasher.  One refrigerator I have had for almost 15 years and have had no problems with it at all. This refrigerator has been dragged down stairs and even dropped off of a truck during two separate moves. Still I have had no problems. 

All of the Kenmore products have been reliable except my washer that I bought about six years ago. It is electronic with the computer system. I hate it because I have had to replace that computer panel twice. Fortunately, my home warranty covers it. I will not buy any more fancy computerized appliances. My wife like the new gadgety stuff, but now she has even come to the conclusion that we should stick with nice and simple.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2010)

There are several cheap things that go out on fridges and a couple expensive things.  It's certainly worthwhile to get an estimate on it before deciding to replace it.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 28, 2010)

london said:


> We also had a 7 year old fridge that went bad, would not keep freezer items frozen, and then the refridge part would not stay cold. The unit would fluctuate on and off for, and I would unplug the fridge and plug back in so the circuit board would reset the system. This went on for about 4 weeks.
> 
> Called the repairman.
> 
> ...



I wish you the best of luck with your repair and how long it lasts.  My experience is that nothing built in the last 10 years will last for 25 years anymore.  Those days are gone.  Putting aside the fact that none of these appliances are made in the U.S anymore, they are simply more complicated because of the built in electronics and the energy efficiency requirements. I never used to buy warranty extensions on new appliance but now I buy them if they are relatively inexpensive.  A 5 to 10 year extended warranty on a 1000 dollar appliance has proven to be worth it for me.


----------



## Joyce (Nov 28, 2010)

Opinions seem to be going 50/50. I will call the repair guy tomorrow. It did start again after I gave our helpful neighbor our food. We left it there until we investigate the problem. Thanks for your opinions and I will let you know what happpens.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2010)

Agreed built to not last, and possibly on purpose to support corporate profits? 
We have our 28yo original refrig in the garage and our 28 yo freezer both still working great. I actually like our old refrig. better after using the new one a few years. 



pgnewarkboy said:


> ... nothing built in the last 10 years will last for 25 years anymore.  Those days are gone.  Putting aside the fact that none of these appliances are made in the U.S anymore, ....


----------



## dreamin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Temperamental Refrigerator!*

A month ago our Whirlpool Gold refrigerator suddenly stopped cooling.  I had to throw out some of the food because this occurred overnight.  My electrician/brother-in-law advised me to remove the grill at the front and vacuum all the coils underneath.  I did this and heard what sounded like chunks of ice breaking off in the lines.  This seemed to fix the problem and everything started working fine again.  Two weeks later the same thing happened overnight.  I was going out of town so I made arrangements for the repairman to come check it out.  He came two days later and by that time the refrigerator was working fine again.  Charged me $56 to tell me that the interior temperature of the fridge was within normal limits.  If the fridge is working at the time of the service call they apparently cannot diagnose the problem.  Very frustrating because this seems to be an intermittent problem and I may never be able to coordinate the service call at a time when the fridge is not working.  So double-check your fridge in the morning before you make the call to the service department.  Good luck!


----------



## dreamin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Temperamental Refrigerator!*

A month ago our Whirlpool Gold refrigerator suddenly stopped cooling.  I had to throw out some of the food because this occurred overnight.  My electrician/brother-in-law advised me to remove the grill at the front and vacuum all the coils underneath.  I did this and heard what sounded like chunks of ice breaking off in the lines.  This seemed to fix the problem and everything started working fine again.  Two weeks later the same thing happened overnight.  I was going out of town so I made arrangements for the repairman to come check it out.  He came two days later and by that time the refrigerator was working fine again.  Charged me $56 to tell me that the interior temperature of the fridge was within normal limits.  If the fridge is working at the time of the service call they apparently cannot diagnose the problem.  Very frustrating because this seems to be an intermittent problem and I may never be able to coordinate the service call at a time when the fridge is not working.  So double-check your fridge in the morning before you make the call to the service department.  Good luck!


----------



## Joyce (Nov 29, 2010)

The repair man just left. Seems it is the thermostat. Replacement cost including service callis $379. He said we should be glad we don't have a fridge with a computer. Most new models do and he said they are not that great. He believes, of course, that with the repair the fridge should last another 7 years. What else would he say? However, at this time of year, $400 is easier to take than $1000. It is also guaranteed for a year. Life is full of surprises, most not too good.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 29, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I consider it their fault.  My old Whirlpool worked for 16 years without a problem.  This one is 9 1/2 years old and has had two icemakers and now this part, and the icemaker no longer works.  It's a piece of crap.



was this new one a whirlpool as well.. ?? I have heard and experienced whirlpool reefer are the best for long life.. 

I have a side by side as well. with ice and water in door and no problems at all.. now the first one we got was a dude from the get go.. lowes delivered it and 2 day later it was not cooling.. call them and got a new one delivered and not a hint of problem since 2000.. that with two kids as well.. 

so fess up


----------

